# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Phyllobates terribilis "Blackfoot Orange" - FrogForum EXCLUSIVE!

## John Clare

I was fortunate enough to get the first look at the new _Phyllobates terribilis_ (Golden Poison Frog) races imported by Indoor Ecosystems to the USA from Tesoros de Colombia.  These are the first legally imported specimens of _Phyllobates terribilis_ in the USA, ever.  US hobbyists have long wanted to get hold of legally imported _Phyllobates terribilis_ and thanks to Tesoros and Indoor Ecosystems we finally have them.



And as you can see, these frogs are stunning.  There is quite a bit of variation between individuals.  Of the Blackfoot Orange morph (pictured), some are completely uniform in color, some have more yellowish legs and orange bodies, and many have very black undersides.  Many have black feet, as the morph name suggests, but not all.  The morphological variation hopefully means genetic diversity, something lacking in the current lines found in captivity here in the US.

How orange are these frogs?  Here's one of the most orange posing with a color chart:



And here's a less intensely orange individual of the Blackfoot Orange race:



These frogs were captive bred in Colombia from captive bred parents (making these frogs arriving in the USA F2).  Being born and raised in captivity, they are free of Batrachotoxin.



By purchasing frogs originating at Tesoros de Colombia, you are supporting the legal captive breeding and export of frogs from Colombia.  Supporting Tesoros and its associates helps to fight the illegal smuggling of frogs.  Tesoros has some exciting species on the horizon and by supporting them now we can look forward to future gems.



Many thanks to Indoor Ecosystems, Understory Enterprises, and Tesoros de Colombia.  These spectacular frogs will be in US hobbyist hands soon.

----------

Heatheranne, Sherman

----------


## Lynn

John........good morning,

Thanks for this exciting update.
They are quite beautiful!

There is _always_ a great reason to add additional species to a private collection   :Smile: 

Best, Lynn

----------


## Carlos

Frogs look great John; like the fourth photograph lots!  Is Understory selling these?

----------


## Alex Shepack

They're beautiful John! 

Carlos ~ Although the relationship with Tesoros was engineered by Understory, U.S. sales are essentially "direct" (they don't pass through Canada).  The frogs from Tesoros are imported to Indoor Ecosystems and distributed on from there.  Much of the management is ultimately through Understory though (at least that's my understanding).  

Cheers,
Alex

----------


## John Clare

Carlos: I believe all of the frogs in this shipment are spoken for but if you contact me privately I may be able to help you if you want some. Understory is handling the financial end but Indoor Ecosystems is handling all of the logistics (these frogs came straight to the US).

----------


## John Clare

Alex I didn't realize you had gotten so much into Dart frogs  :Wink: .

----------


## John Clare

*Addendum: These frogs are now viewable live on FrogForum's Frog TV Channel: Frog Forum - Watch Frogs Live on Camera !*

----------


## Lynn

> *Addendum: These frogs are now viewable live on FrogForum's Frog TV Channel: Frog Forum - Watch Frogs Live on Camera !*


John,
They look like a pair ? Yes ?
How old are they ?
 :Butterfly:

----------


## John Clare

If a pair means 9 frogs, then yes? Not sure where you're getting the pair thing from  :Wink:  - there are 9 in there.  From what I can ascertain, the oldest are 12-14 months.  This is my own estimate based on hearing a little calling and the size of the frogs versus my yellow terribilis group.

----------


## Lynn

> If a pair means 9 frogs, then yes? Not sure where you're getting the pair thing from  - there are 9 in there.  From what I can ascertain, the oldest are 12-14 months.  This is my own estimate based on hearing a little calling and the size of the frogs versus my yellow terribilis group.


Whoops.  Wow !! I didn't know there were 9 ..... I guess I must have missed that.
I was just guessing the sex ...of the frogs ..in the photos ...in post # 1

Good luck with them...... John 
The are very beautiful and very lucky to be in your care.
Best, Lynn

----------


## Alex Shepack

Yes! I've gone to the dark side.  

Frankly, they're so much easier to keep than everything else.  

I'm really glad you ended up with some of these.  They are absolutely beautiful.  I hope Tesoros has better luck with future imports.

----------


## Lynn

> Yes! I've gone to the dark side.  
> 
> Frankly, they're so much easier to keep than everything else.  
> 
> I'm really glad you ended up with some of these.  They are absolutely beautiful.  I hope Tesoros has better luck with future imports.


Hmmm................Dark side?  
I believe there is plenty of 'startlight' here    :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

> Hmmm................Dark side?  
> I believe there is plenty of 'startlight' here


 :Big Grin:  Agreed!

----------


## Brian317

Beautiful frogs! I love the orange/black feet combination. Excited to see what is in store in 2014 from Tesoros!

----------

